# Bildschirmhelligkeit unter XP einstellen



## Namsoon (1. August 2010)

Hallo,


ich habe einen Laptop wo es keine Knöpfe gibt, mit denen ich die Bildschirmhelligkeit anpassen kann.

Das kann man sicher auch irgendwo im System einstellen, ich habe schon im System gesucht, aber leider nichts gefunden.

Weiß das jemand auf die schnelle, wo man das im System einstellen kann?

Ich habe Windows XP.


LG


----------



## Gothic_1234 (1. August 2010)

ich benutze das prog PowerStrip



> *Hervorragendes Tuning-Utility für die Grafikkarte und den Monitor. PowerStrip erweitert das Einstellungen-Menü von Windows, optimiert die DirectX- und OpenGL-Leistung und ermöglicht Farbkorrekturen.*


----------



## Lilith Twilight (1. August 2010)

Wenn es am Laptop keine Knöpfe gibt für die Helligkeit (kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen) dann kannst du sie auch nicht ändern.

Schau nochmal genau auf der Tastatur, da müßten normalerweise Tasten sein wo +/- Symbol-für-Helligkeit einstellen kann wenn man gleichzeitig die FN Taste gedrückt hält um die Zusatzbelegungen der Tasten zu nutzen.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (1. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Wenn es am Laptop keine Knöpfe gibt für die Helligkeit (kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen) dann kannst du sie auch nicht ändern.
> 
> Schau nochmal genau auf der Tastatur, da müßten normalerweise Tasten sein wo +/- Symbol-für-Helligkeit einstellen kann wenn man gleichzeitig die FN Taste gedrückt hält um die Zusatzbelegungen der Tasten zu nutzen.



mit Powerstrip kann man den Bildschirm heller machen ( Gammawert verändern )


----------



## Lilith Twilight (1. August 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> mit Powerstrip kann man den Bildschirm heller machen ( Gammawert verändern )



Hat aber nichts mit der Helligkeit des LCD (Hintergrundbeleuchtung) zu tun, und diese will wohl der TE umstellen und das geht nicht über das OS.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (1. August 2010)

mmmmhhhh dann muss der TE genau werden was er von uns will ^^


----------



## Lilith Twilight (1. August 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> mmmmhhhh dann muss der TE genau werden was er von uns will ^^



Zumindest hätte ich das so gedeutet, aber jetzt wo du es sagst könnte man die Aussage des TE auch anders deuten. Also @TE was den nun genau? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namsoon (2. August 2010)

Danke Lilith Twilight, genau das habe ich gesucht. So genau habe ich diese FN Taste noch nie untersucht. Jetzt weiß ich endlich, wofür die gut ist. Natürlich kann man das damit einstellen. Habe es jetzt geschafft.

Danke!


LG
Namsoon


----------

